# Cycle truck serial mystery



## jd56 (Feb 22, 2014)

I met a guy this past week that has the Cycle Truck and I can't figure out the prefix stamping "XF" followed with 25**** ( couldn't see the rest of the numbers.
F25*** I see is possibly  a  49 but the serial is on the dropout not the BB.
So this should be newer than1951 right?

It was repainted at some point. But it is cool.

Anyway, I'm trying to impress the old man with my limited knowledge. Help me decipher the year for this one.
 Couldn't see the badge and he wouldn't take it down.....yet






Is this a Roadmaster or Wald chainring?












This guy is in his 70s, I'm guessing and loved talking about his hanging bikes. He had 6 hanging in his auto repair shop.
He did finally sell me something. He said " only parts I have are in the cycle truck front basket". 
So I bought these items from him.









That was a nice visit!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## REC (Feb 22, 2014)

*Fishy*

jd56,

That X appears to have been stamped into the frame after Chicago put their number on - it appears deeper and slightly larger than the remaining numbers. The serial number size, alignment and stamping were pretty consistent in this time period on all the Schwinn frames I have currently, and have owned in the past. I'd be the first to say that nothing would surprise me, but this just seems a bit out of place. I have to wonder if the X is not stamped over another number that was part of the original serial number as the "F" doesn't fit as the first digit for the frame design based on the serial number list from: http://www.angelfire.com/rant/allday101/SchwinnCodes1.html/

There were numbers used on December 9, 1957 that started with 7F which could be consistent with the X having been stamped over the 7 in the S/N, and the frame would fit into the style produced from 54 onward. The frame shows to be a 54 or newer, as it has no diagonal brace behind the head tube, and the down tube has a curve forward of the bottom bracket. These were changed as the diagonal tube went away during the 52 model year, and in 54 the curve showed up for the first time in the down tube. 

A nice one nonetheless, and not one I would not want to own for any reason, but knowing the correct age would be interesting. Will you be able to buy it eventually (or are you even interested in doing so)?

REC


----------



## jd56 (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks REC. No plans of buying it. The guys really loves it. And at this point in time he has no need to sell it. It has been painted and has his shop name on it. It hangs over his entrance and he loves it there and is a great conversation piece for him. His son wasn't too happy that I was inspecting it. He told me that he would kill his dad if he ever sold it. So, I doubt I would be able snatch it from the family business.
Not too sure he appreciated me digging in the forward basket and taking the Rocket Ray and Klaxon out. 

I agree the "X" is a heavier stamping. Its a good chance that letter could have been an identifier for the factory or company that used it for a delivery bike. "7F" is interesting and does make sense. 

I also wondered if the front fork was bent. 
It seems to not be in line and laid rearward of the head tube. Its difficult to see in the hanging bike picture.
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jpromo (Feb 22, 2014)

Agreed; stamped after the fact. It could have been stamped there by the company that owned the CTs to identify their bikes. Especially since these were delivery bikes, making trips around town, leaving them outside at other businesses that may have CTs as well.


----------



## JKT (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi, I have also found a cycle truck that has a X before the number and it also looks a little different then the rest of the numbers. I can not see any other letter and it has the original paint. does anyone know what year was the first year that Schwinn used the Phantom style chain guard ?  and what year was the last year for the Schwinn cycle truck neck badge before they changed to the oval Schwinn badge ?? I'm trying to narrow down a possible year... thanks


----------



## mruiz (Feb 27, 2014)

Hey Jd
 I am interested in the basket? Do you know how much he wants?
 The basket in mine is a Wald, not the correct size.
 Mitch


----------



## JKT (Feb 27, 2014)

the basket on the one in the photo is not the correct basket either....


----------



## REC (Feb 27, 2014)

*Based on a pile of hunting...*



JKT said:


> Hi, I have also found a cycle truck that has a X before the number and it also looks a little different then the rest of the numbers. I can not see any other letter and it has the original paint. does anyone know what year was the first year that Schwinn used the Phanton style chain guard ?  and what year was the last year for the Schwinn cycle truck neck badge before they changed to the oval Schwinn badge ?? I'm trying to narrow down a possible year... thanks




I believe you'd be looking at '58 to find those particular items together. It seems there were several different things done that year. I'd love to have been paying attention to those details as a kid!

I have seen a couple of '58 models and one of them has the longer oval badge with the phantom guard, the other has the unique CT badge with the same guard. My '57 has the CT badge and the shorter "feather" style guard. One of these days I'll get around to putting it on the stand! (he said with a grin)

The phantom guard fits just like any other 26" frame, so the switch is not a problem. Pedro (paclon) put one on the '63 I got from him - I was kinda drawn to it like a moth to a light.....
REC


----------



## JKT (Feb 27, 2014)

*Rec*

thanks for your input !! I was hoping you would respond...this truck is a little rough but has original yellow paint and black pin strips. it has the late 7 hole sprocket, phantom style chain guard with  Schwinn cycle truck on it  and the Schwinn CT badge. but the serial number X00870 doesn't show up. I saw the 1959-62s had the Phantom style guard but couldn't find a photo of a 1958 and wasn't sure when the CT badge ended....thanks..


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 27, 2014)

Is the rear fender prewar?.. Axle connected brace?


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 27, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Is the rear fender prewar?.. Axle connected brace?




Good catch. Either the fenders are from a different bike, time period or maybe the braces were replaced by some later Walds when it was repainted.

The serial number, if in fact it starts with F25, was recorded in 1952.

10/30 to 10/31 ------- F22916 ------------------ F30589

Depending on the supply and demand during this specific period, that Cycle Truck could have been built in 1952 with that late year recorded serial number. From the models I've been recording November numbers ended up on the next years models.


----------



## JKT (Feb 28, 2014)

no its a postwar , forward facing dropouts...oops!! sorry I didn't read everything before I piped in....thought you were talking to me...


----------

